# help--computer stuck in standby



## The_Shepherdess (Dec 5, 2005)

I can't get my computer to come out of standby mode. It's got nothing to do with the monitor; tried with a different one, nothing changed. And if any of you suggests turning it off or unplugging it or restarting it, I will scream. It's been tried. It was tried before I was sure there was a problem. :help:


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Pertains to most Windows OS
How to Troubleshoot Problems with Standby Mode, Hibernate Mode, and Shutting Down Your Computer in Windows 2000


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I would suggest turning it off or unplugging it or restarting it.



J/K - what OS does your computer have?


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Putting my ear muffs on!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have absolutely no idea if this will help, but maybe the next time you unplug it you could remove the battery and let the machine sit for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

maybe its just broken. What makes you think its hibernating instead of just off?


----------



## The_Shepherdess (Dec 5, 2005)

Because when I turn it on, I can can hear it start right up, but the light on the the monitor is flashing, like it does in standby. MELOC, it was sitting off for several days, when I took a break from the frustration. It's Windows 98.
I got my brother to look at it, and his diagnosis is that the graphics card needs to be replaced. Or something like that.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

The_Shepherdess said:


> Because when I turn it on, I can can hear it start right up, but the light on the the monitor is flashing, like it does in standby. MELOC, it was sitting off for several days, when I took a break from the frustration. It's Windows 98.
> I got my brother to look at it, and his diagnosis is that the graphics card needs to be replaced. Or something like that.


Your crother had a good diagnosis, this is exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

The_Shepherdess said:


> Because when I turn it on, I can can hear it start right up, but the light on the the monitor is flashing, like it does in standby. MELOC, it was sitting off for several days, when I took a break from the frustration. It's Windows 98.
> I got my brother to look at it, and his diagnosis is that the graphics card needs to be replaced. Or something like that.



computers have batteries that allow the pc to retain a few settings even if there is no power at all to the computer. when there is no battery power to the pc, *and * when the pc is unplugged, the pc reverts to it's base BIOS settings when you get power back to it. for some problems it is necessary to not only unplug the pc, but to remove the battery as well.

i have no idea if this has anything to do with your problem. it is one of those things that does not hurt anything if you try it.

it may very well be an issue with your video card. if your pc is old, maybe that card has seen it's days in the sun...so to speak.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The_Shepherdess said:


> Because when I turn it on, I can can hear it start right up, but the light on the the monitor is flashing, like it does in standby. MELOC, it was sitting off for several days, when I took a break from the frustration. It's Windows 98.
> I got my brother to look at it, and his diagnosis is that the graphics card needs to be replaced. Or something like that.


THe flashing light means that there is no video to display, so the video card is bad or the computer is bad. The only thing on the computer your going to hear is the disk and fan's. Those may start up by just turing on the switch. With the older 98 oS I assume its an older PC so fans may not be controlled by the motherboard.

Is the video card built in? what kind of PC buss do you have PCI, ISA?
If its a PCI card, I have a generic working card. Its yours if you pay postage. PM for details. Cards are also pretty cheap if you go elsewhere


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

The_Shepherdess said:


> Because when I turn it on, I can can hear it start right up, but the light on the the monitor is flashing, like it does in standby.


If it acts normally when you turn it on -- the normal startup lights, beeps, hard disk activity, etc., -- but without any video, then it could be the video card. But check the monitor cable to make sure it hasn't fallen off.

If all that happens when you turn it on is you hear the fan & hard disk spin up, and nothing else happens, then it's unlikely to be the video card. In this case it could be any number of things, but my first suspicions would be bad memory, motherboard, or CPU.

It's pretty hard to debug something like this without a few spare parts to swap in, and it should be done by someone who understands the precautions necessary to protect electronic parts from static electricity damage. It does help a lot, though, if you give as many details as possible in your initial post.

-Dan


----------

